# 5 day BVI itinerary



## TSOJOURNER

We are going to the BVI in 2 weeks for a last mintue trip with our 9 year old, and 13 year old. We got a great rate but the boat was only aviable for 5 days. I don't think we want to kill ourselves with long sailing day's, except maybe on the last day if nessarry to get back. I think the kids are going to want to get off the boat, nd snorkel, other than that we have no must-do stops.

thanks Tom


----------



## Zanshin

If you start from Nanny Cay/Road Town/Hodges Creek here's an itinerary that will get the discussion ball rolling

Day 1 - provision, checkout, etc. so you won't get going until later. Head across the channel to Norman Island and the Bight. Dinner ashore at Pirates and drinks at Willie T (or both food & drink at Willie T's).
Day 2 - if late start, snorkel Pelicans; if early start head to the Baths on Virgin Gorda. Grab a mooring ball or anchor at either Trellis Bay or Marina Cay. Dinner at Loose Mongoose/Last Resort or Pusser's.
Day 3 - snorkeling in the Dogs and then up to the North Sound - either Saba, Bitter End or Leverick Bay.
Day 4 - downwind sail to Sandy Cay for sunning/snorkeling. Choice of anchoring in Great Harbour on JVD with drinks @ soggy dollar, Corsair's or Foxy's OR head into Cane Garden Bay to moor and listen to Quito at night.
Day 5 - Head around the West End / Soper's Hole and motorsail home. Optionally, night 4 could be spent in Soper's Hole to make that final trip shorter.


----------



## speciald

Five days of boat means three days of sailing, one to check out and one to check in. Not so great a bargain if you look at transportation costs for that three day vacation. One day of bad weather and your trip is shot. Last week, for example, was horrible - Wednesday and Thursday no one moved. I reccomend nothing shorter than 10 days to my chartering friends or people who come to visit us on our boat.


----------



## Zanshin

SpecialD - you are right about not getting much sailing time in. But from what I've seen in the BVI the majority of charter boats consider getting from A to B a necessary evil so perhaps even a 5 day charter with a day of bad weather can still lead to people enjoying their vacation.


----------



## Alden68

Tom:

Just Keep the kids out of Willy Ts after dark.


It tends to get, ummm, colorful at times!

Mike


----------



## TSOJOURNER

thank's for info, any idea's of a hotel to stay the night before in road town?
The morrng's hotel has really bad reviews.

tom


----------



## tonybinTX

If you want a place on Tortola, Voyage has a few rooms available. Some big enough for all 4 of you. VOYAGE charters - British Virgin Islands - Accommodation


----------



## Zanshin

I like the "Tamarind Club", quite close to the airport and fair prices (the local expats all congregate there, which means something). There are rooms within 200 yards of the airpor at "The Loose Mongoose" as well - but I haven't seen them.

Where and what time of day are you starting your charter and where and what time of day do you have to return it? Is it 5 nights or 5days/4nights?


----------

